# Our Adria Izola



## Kontiki (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's our van, its an Adria Izola based on the Renault Master 150 DCi engine with Quickshift 6 gearbox plated at 3850 kgs, 7 metres long. Bought it to try to see if we like the fixed bed/garage idea. Don't have a name for it just call it the van, very pleased with the Renault loads of power average mpg just over 27 mpg over 9000 miles. Had some narrow scrapes going through the tunnels in Gibraltar (sign did say no motorhomes) & almost got stuck in some villages in Portugal. The bathroom is really roomy with a good shower with built in seat.  Probably keep it until 2011 then look for another A class possibly similar layout but maybe go up to 8 metres.


----------



## marzy (Dec 9, 2009)

That is one smart looking van. Need pics of trip now
Cheers


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have to get around to posting some pics (most of our trip ones tend to be be on the laptop & the wifes using that) Started getting into the habit of taking pictures of all the places we stop & also making a note of the GPS co-ords. Something for me to do on our next trip down south around the end of Feb.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Dec 10, 2009)

nice looking van


----------



## runnach (Dec 10, 2009)

A lovely looking van, Kontiki !!! I like the idea of a fixed bed and garage on my wish list !!!

If ever you feel depressed or have the need to try a 5.5 metre CI I am sure we can do a straight swap 

Happy camping 

Channa


----------



## Firefox (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nice, just the shape I like. They look so much more streamlined without dormers and you still have a bit of over cab storage for bedding and things.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 10, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Here's our van, its an Adria Izola based on the Renault Master 150 DCi engine with Quickshift 6 gearbox plated at 3850 kgs, 7 metres long. Bought it to try to see if we like the fixed bed/garage idea. Don't have a name for it just call it the van, very pleased with the Renault loads of power average mpg just over 27 mpg over 9000 miles. Had some narrow scrapes going through the tunnels in Gibraltar (sign did say no motorhomes) & almost got stuck in some villages in Portugal. The bathroom is really roomy with a good shower with built in seat.  Probably keep it until 2011 then look for another A class possibly similar layout but maybe go up to 8 metres.



Great looking van and congrats. Mine is on a Renault too and I think they are a great base vehicle..... even though I have had some trouble with mine.... but all is now fine.
I too get between 27-29 per gal.


----------

